# Recommendation similar to Oliva Serie V Melanio



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

I had an Oliva Serie V Milanio yesterday and fell in love. I'm hoping someone here can recommend a very similar cigar that is as floral and creamy but a little easier on the wallet.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

FTPuff said:


> I had an Oliva Serie V Milanio yesterday and fell in love. I'm hoping someone here can recommend a very similar cigar that is as floral and creamy but a little easier on the wallet.


I have personally found the RP Vintage 92 Torpedo to be a very great smoke for the price and comparable to OSVM. YMMV


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This particular cigar is a very good one...if there was another cigar like it that was less expensive I'm quite sure there would be a "run" on it...this is a question that comes up with a lot of other cigars as far as "is there an alternative" cigar like it....the answer is subjective at best and those manufacturers who make a lot of money on selling alternatives don't quite meet the standards of "just like"....it's just a marketing thing to get people to buy a 3rd cousin type of cigar. The only thing in common is they have tobacco inside a wrapper and as far as taste is concerned...it's much like trying to compare Coke and K Mart soda....IMO.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

There are some great cigars out there for a lot less. Try some. Maybe you'll find something you like without worrying whether it tastes "just like" a Melanio. Frankly, I find them a little boring anyway, though I recognize that a lot of people sing their praises.

There are plenty of cigars in the $5-$8 range I find much more interesting, personally. For starters, try a New World for about half the price of the Melanio. Not saying it tastes the same, but I think it's a superior cigar with it's own flavor profile, though _floral & creamy_ could describe them pretty well too.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Agreed, New World is a great medium priced cigar. Also keep on eye on the sales, I saw Oliva Melanio Petite Corona for like $68 a box on CI with a free $20 gift card and a Oliva sampler of five sticks. That's a good deal.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree 100% on the New World, I can't believe how much I like this and it's around $5.00! Last night was a Melanio, tonites will be a New World, both Robusto.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Win said:


> I agree 100% on the New World, I can't believe how much I like this and it's around $5.00! Last night was a Melanio, tonites will be a New World, both Robusto.


I'd love for you to post a review / comparison having smoked a Melanio last night and doing a New World tonight!

I picked up a box this morning of Oliva Melanio double toros that I found on sale with free shipping for $10 per stick delivered.

I'm looking forward to trying the New World in comparison.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've read a lot on this cigar and love AJF cigars as it is....but this one was a treat for me because of the cost and the quality. I have smoked my fair share of the Melanios and while the two share similar tastes I can't say it's a first cousin...both are very good cigars in their own right and are very complex which is what I look for in any cigar. One dimensional cigars usually won't be invited into my humidors but when you have flavors such as "wood, cream, sweetness, black cherry, and a rich soil earthiness" as some have written about....along with a blast of dark chocolate...you've got me by the short hairs. Resting this cigar for 6 months bumps the WOW factor from a 4 to a 4.5....plus when you read it's pedigree is it any wonder why it's so popular?


----------

